# looks almost like a albino mantis



## massaman (Aug 25, 2009)

hmm this image i found does look like it resembles a albino even though its unlikely!


----------



## Ntsees (Aug 25, 2009)

Considering that mantids can change colors to match their natural background through molts, I don't know if there is such thing as an albino mantid. My only guess is that if a mantid species is incapable of turning white (as one of the possible natural colors it can become), then it would be considered albino. I know that albinos occur in other wildlife species but I have yet to see one for mantids.


----------



## leviatan (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome color  Neither of I heard about albino mantid.


----------



## Opivy (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, I want that.


----------



## ismart (Aug 25, 2009)

That is an awsome color! Is that a _Deroplatys lobata_?


----------



## massaman (Aug 25, 2009)

i think so but not sure just that it does look like a albino by the coloration


----------



## Rick (Aug 25, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> Considering that mantids can change colors to match their natural background through molts,


That is debatable.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 25, 2009)

ismart said:


> That is an awsome color! Is that a _Deroplatys lobata_?


Yes it is. A very pale one at that.


----------



## Christian (Aug 26, 2009)

No, this is a _D. trigonodera_ nymph. Almost all specimens in captivity show this pale color, I didn't figure out yet why. Mantids _*can*_ change color due to molts and in the past I repeatedly managed to get dark or beige _D. lobata_ and _desiccata_ by changing the surroundings, but not with this species. Regardless what I do, all captive specimens are light beige, which is stunning, as the WC ones were mostly reddish-brown, similar to the one seen on flickr.


----------



## ismart (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification christian!  Where does this species originate from?


----------



## Christian (Aug 26, 2009)

The species is widespread among the Sunda Archipelago, but this stock originates from Borneo. We brought it into culture 3 years ago.


----------

